# Probleme Configuration Email Online.net a l'Etranger



## kidyko (10 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Apres plusieurs jours a chercher sur le forum et a essayer des solutions proposees sur des cas presques similaires sans solution a mon probleme, je vous poste donc mon cas particulier.

J'ai configurer une messagerie moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com dont le fournisseur est onlinet.net sur Mail 3.6 sur MacBook Pro OS 10.5.8. Je suis actuellement expatrie en Coree du Sud ou mon FAI est KT (Korean Telecom).

En depit des indications de online.net (cf: http://faq.online.net/hebergement-mail/relai-smtp#relai_smtp_authentifie) sur l'utilisation d'un relai authentifie permettant d'utiliser ma messagerie depuis n'importe quel FAI sans sans avoir a changer la configuration, les emails arrivent dans ma boite de reception, mais ne veulent pas partir. Apres quelques minutes le message suivant s'affiche: Impossible d'envoyer le message via le serveur smtpauth.online.net:moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com Les connexions au serveur "smtpauth.online.net sur les ports par defaut ont expire.

Ma configuration actuelle est:
Type de compte: POP
Serveur de reception: pop.online.net
Nom d'utilisateur: moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com
Mot de passe: monmotdepasse
Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) smtpauth.online.net
Utiliser les ports par defaut (25, 465, 587)
Utiliser le port personnalise: non defini
Utiliser SSL: non defini
Authentification: mot de passe
Nom d'utilisateur: idem serveur de reception (moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com)
Mot de passe: idem serveur de reception (moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com)

Quelqu'un a-t-il deja rencontre ce probleme et en connait la solution?
Vous en remerciant par avance,

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Aliboron (10 Janvier 2010)

Je ne peux pas t'apporter de réponse précise, n'utilisant pas ce serveur SMTP (et encore moins dans les conditions que tu décris. Je note tout de même que tu indiques "utiliser les ports par defaut (25, 465, 587)". Or sur la FAQ vers laquelle tu renvoies, on lit :

_Port du serveur: 25 ou 587 ou 2525. Testez tous les ports indiqués si votre fournisseur d'accès filtre le port smtp._

Comme il n'est pas impossible du tout que ton FAI actuel filtre les ports il te reste peut-être à tester avec le port 2525 si ce n'est pas déjà fait. D'autre part, voir du côté du FAI s'il n'y a pas un contournement possible du blocage du port 25 (comme c'est le cas chez Free). S'il n'y a pas, il te faudra utiliser le serveur SMTP de ton FAI (smtp.kt.com pour ce que j'en comprends).


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

autre detail

c'est de l'éthernet  ou du wifi?

voir aussi par là si le ou les  ports sont  bien ouverts en wifi


----------



## kidyko (10 Janvier 2010)

Aliboron, j;ai bien teste "Utiliser le port personnalise" successivement avec 25, puis 587, puis 2525. Sans resultat, j'ai laisse actif "Utiliser les ports par defaut: (25, 465, 587)".

Pour le moment, je n'ai pas encore contacte mon FAI en Coree. Mais ce qui est etrange c'est que j'ai configurer mon compte @gmail egalement en laissant acif "Utiliser les ports par defaut: (25, 465, 587)", et je n'ai aucun probleme.

Pascalformac, ma connexion est en wifi. Je viens cependant de la tester en Ethernet et le probleme demeure. Du reste je ne sais pas comment verifier si le port est ouvert en wifi.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2010)

c'est à voir avec le FAI qui lui connait les reglages par defaut du routeur qu'il t'a fourni

en passant
gmail lui a son smtp à lui, autonome 

toi ca semble un smtp avec redirection  à l'interieur de l'architecture online dot net ( pour tenir compte du domaine perso)


----------



## kidyko (11 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

Voici la reponse du support technique d'online.net:
"le FAI par lequel vous faite vos envois bloque sans doute les port par defaut avez vous essayez par les webmails? imp.online.net et webmail.online.net"

J'ai donc contacte mon FAI, qui m'informe que le port qu'il utilise pour son serveur d'envoi est le port 25, tout comme online.net et qu'il n'est donc pas bloque.

Mon FAI KT m'a communique son serveur d'envoi: kornet.net, un ID et un mot de passe (pas besoin de SSL), nous avons fait un essai et les emails sont bien envoye. Sa conclusion est que le probleme vient de online.net lequel pense le probleme vient de KT... 

Toujours est-il que j'ai configure ce compte email sur Microsoft Outlook avec exactement les memes parametres que ceux utilises sur Mac et surprise pas de probleme, et toujours le port 25 utilise!

Est-ce que cela vous donne de nouveaux indices?


----------



## Aliboron (11 Janvier 2010)

kidyko a dit:


> J'ai donc contacte mon FAI, qui m'informe que le port qu'il utilise pour son serveur d'envoi est le port 25, tout comme online.net et qu'il n'est donc pas bloqué.
> 
> .../... j'ai configure ce compte email sur Microsoft Outlook avec exactement les mêmes paramètres que ceux utilises sur Mac et surprise pas de problème, et toujours le port 25 utilisé !


1 - Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser le serveur SMTP de ton FAI pour l'envoi, donc, peu importe l'hébergeur configuré en compte POP (soit en POP pop.online.net et en SMTP smtp.kornet.net).

2 - Le fait qu'ils utilisent le port 25 pour le SMTP ne veut pas nécessairement dire qu'ils relaient les envois vers les autres hébergeurs en mode non sécurisé vers le port 25 (la plupart des FAI ne le font plus, pour ne pas se voir accusés de servir de plateforme à spam).

3 - Quel est le compte que tu as configuré dans Outlook (et qui fonctionne) ? Tu veux dire que l'envoi vers smtpauth.online.net fonctionne avec Outlook et pas avec Mail ? Si oui, fais l'essai sous Mac OS X avec Thunderbird ou Entourage.


----------



## kidyko (11 Janvier 2010)

1 - Je prefererai utiliser le serveur smtpauth.online.net car je me deplace souvent et c'est le but de ce type de serveur n'est-ce pas? Quant a mon FAI son serveur SMTP est kornet.net et non smtp.kornet.net.

2 - Effectivement rien ne prouve que le port 25 ne soit pas boque, sauf que comme j'indiquais la meme configuration utilisee sur Mac fonctionne parfaitement sur PC, a savoir:

Type de compte: POP
Serveur de reception: pop.online.net
Nom d'utilisateur: moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com
Mot de passe: monmotdepasse
Serveur d'envoi (SMTP) smtpauth.online.net
Utiliser les ports par defaut (25, 465, 587): non defini
Utiliser le port personnalise: 25
Utiliser SSL: non defini
Authentification: mot de passe
Nom d'utilisateur: idem serveur de reception (moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com)
Mot de passe: idem serveur de reception (moncompte@monnomdedomaine.com)

3 - Effectivement, comme je le demontre ci-dessus, ces memes parametres sur outlook fonctionnent a merveille (soit en smtpauth.online.net). Cela m'ennui de devoir reinstaller une messagerie, j'aime assez Mail et ne suis pas pour la multiplication des applications, mais si ce n'est que pour faire un essai... je vous tiens informe

Merci et bonne journee, ici il est deja 22H, l'heure de se brosser les dents.


----------



## Aliboron (11 Janvier 2010)

kidyko a dit:


> 1 - Je prefererai utiliser le serveur smtpauth.online.net car je me deplace souvent et c'est le but de ce type de serveur n'est-ce pas ?


Oui, bien sûr. Surtout si ça fonctionne avec Outlook 



kidyko a dit:


> 2 - Effectivement rien ne prouve que le port 25 ne soit pas boque, sauf que comme j'indiquais la meme configuration utilisee sur Mac fonctionne parfaitement sur PC


Au contraire, ça montre qu'il n'y a pas de blocage. Le souci vient donc soit de Mail ou de ses paramétrages, soit de Mac OS X et de ses paramétrages, soit encore de online.net qui ne "comprendrait pas" les instructions envoyées par Mail (à rapprocher peut-être alors des soucis d'encodage récurrents avec Mail ?)




kidyko a dit:


> Cela m'ennui de devoir reinstaller une messagerie, j'aime assez Mail et ne suis pas pour la multiplication des applications, mais si ce n'est que pour faire un essai...


Oui, ça semble assez important de bien déterminer l'origine du problème, déjà. Après, tu verras bien comment tu veux continuer.

Comme le dirait pascalformac, n'oublie pas que tu peux probablement contourner tout ça en "capturant" ton adresse par l'intermédiaire d'une adresse Gmail, qui te permettrait de travailler avec ton courrier de façon tout à fait transparente et sans soucis de serveurs SMTP...


----------



## kidyko (12 Janvier 2010)

Suite et conclusion de l'episode:

Je viens d'installer Thunderbird avec les memes parametres, tout fonctionne parfaitement.

J'ai donc verifie une nouvelle fois les parametres sur Mail e me suis rendu compte d'une erreur de syntaxe, j'avais rentre smtpauth.onlinet.net et non smtpauth.online.net. Nous manquons parfois de recul pour voir des choses la juste sous notre nez. Desole de vous avoir fait perdre votre temps.

Je vous remercie de votre patience et support.


----------



## pascalformac (12 Janvier 2010)

conclusion soit la typo des réglages  tbird est plus grosse
soit faut aller chez " _l"oeiloliste"_


----------

